# wifi does not recover after power save

## philip

I use kde and networkmanager (nm) for my network connections.

After a recent emerge -uDN @world my wifi connection does not resume after my laptop has been in power saving mode. I have to manually choose "Connect" in the nm applet to get the wifi connection back, even thought I have configured nm to automatically reconnect to this network. 

Here is my emerge info.

 emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4550U_CPU_@_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7868672 total,   5055028 free

KiB Swap:   10485756 total,  10485756 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 28 Nov 2016 14:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

PhilsOverlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

local-crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 9999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--deep --with-bdeps y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X \ a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 apm avx avx2 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fma3 foomaticcdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp git glamor gnuplot gpm gtk handbook iconv ipod ipv6 java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kontact latex lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit popcnt ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime readline rss sasl scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop sematic-desktop session sockets sound spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vcd vorbis widgets wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xface xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="sv en-US" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="sv en_US" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Not sure, but can help this

----------

